# 622 Audio Bugs



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is my list of Audio Bugs for the 622 I really wish Dish would fix.

1) Audio popping \ dropouts on one of the tuners. 

2) Increase the volume over 5.1 audio through the TV2 coax connection. HDNet programming as an example that has 5.1 is SUPER quiet over coax.

3) DD 5.1 bass - I noticed this last night with 24. My subwoofer wasnt getting anything from the reciever. The 622 wasnt passing any bass. During commercials when it was DD 2.0 the bass shook the house.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

musicmaker2020 said:


> Here is my list of Audio Bugs for the 622 I really wish Dish would fix.
> 
> 1) Audio popping \ dropouts on one of the tuners.
> 
> ...


For info, 5.1 is strictly digital and comes out either on the HDMI or optical connector. There is no 5.1 on the L/R coax's on either tuner.


----------



## sharper540 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been experiencing quite a bit of audio sync problems when I skip forward on a recording. Last night during "24" it happened everytime I skipped ahead. I would pause and then push play and it usually corrected. One other odd thing was right before commerical when the "24 clock" came on, there would be a momentary drop in the audio. Everytime! Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## nextime (Jan 28, 2004)

I experienced exactly the same thing. It was on my local HD satellite channel.


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I am experiencing a number of audio problems.

Bad sync, especially in HD. Pausing, back skip forward skip, etc usually cures it.

Intermittent audio drop out: I seem to be getting 3-5 seconds of no audo when I watch recorded programs. The sound will be fine then no audio for several seconds. When I skip back 10-20 seconds then play the same video again the sound is fine. This is in SD mostly.

HD no audio: Occasionally my audio on HD will just disappear. When I go to a SD channel, the audio is fine. I have had to turn the box off and on on a couple of occasions. Other times just skipping back and then catching up to live will fix it.

All of these problems are very annoying. Any suggestions? I will be calling tech support tomorrow night if the problems continue. Unfortunately I cannot call tonight.

I have also been wondering if this was a software bug. Anyone know?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

RonS said:


> I am experiencing a number of audio problems.......
> 
> .......HD no audio: Occasionally my audio on HD will just disappear. When I go to a SD channel, the audio is fine. I have had to turn the box off and on on a couple of occasions. Other times just skipping back and then catching up to live will fix it.
> 
> ...


Just hit PAUSE, wait a few seconds, then PAUSE again. The audio is there, but you must be watching the show in the past tense. No need to reboot. It's an odd bug but well documented. Let's hope Dish fixes it quickly. Watching any recorded is the cure, even if it was recorded 10 seconds ago. Not sure it does this all the time. It may be limited to DD5.1 soundtracks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

moman19 said:


> Just hit PAUSE, wait a few seconds, then PAUSE again. The audio is there, but you must be watching the show in the past tense. No need to reboot. It's an odd bug but well documented. Let's hope Dish fixes it quickly. Watching any recorded is the cure, even if it was recorded 10 seconds ago. Not sure it does this all the time. It may be limited to DD5.1 soundtracks.


I think you're right about the DD 5.1 Mo. I haven't had it that often, but the times I have, it has always been during playback of an HD DD 5.1 event. It's happened on both OTA and SAT (CBSHD).
I just watched the playback of 2 1/2 men. It became so often, pause-pause wasn't working. I powered off the receiver (w/remote), powered on, and resumed the playback. It was OK after that. I've never had to do a reset to cure it.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

The loss of audio (silence) only happens on DD channels (when it happens), i've even switched to SD Showtime and HBO who usually brodcast in DD, skip back or pause (Taking receiver out of live mode) fixes the issue, until i change the channel or just do a reboot... it also happens with tv2 output...

i'm sure dish knows what's up and we'll see a fix soon..


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Today was watching a Voom channel (Family I think), when TV2 woke up to record another channel. Lost audio on channel I was watching and apparently all other channels. Audio dropped when blue light for TV2 was on, but before the red record light came on. I use optical audio out to a surround sound receiver, and TV2 is default recorder. It was in dual mode. I had about 12-13 timers in place.

When I went into Dish On Demand and looked at my recordings and clicked on the show that TV2 was recording, audio came back on. I believe when I left that and went back to program guide it sent me to Dish 500 congratulatory channel and audio was then available on all channels. 

If I see this again I think I'll call E* tech so they can get diagnostics if they wish. Never thought about it at the time.


----------



## DesertBum (Jan 5, 2006)

I got my 622 installed on 3/25 and have been having terrible audio dropsouts. Doesn't matter if it was HD, SD or DVR. I was using a HDMI/HDMI hookup, and tried HDMI to DVI and still had the same problem. The drop outs were so bad that it wasn't even worth watching.

Then came about something that is working for me, and wondering if anyone could explain why?

I went back to HDMI/HDMI cable, and meant to push the power button on the front panel, but hit the mode button by mistake. But that seems to resolve the sound drops I've been having. I only have 1 tv currently connected to the 622, but can't understand when in dual mode the sound drops disappear. I've watch for over 3hrs hrs now and not one sound drop. If I switch the 622 back to single mode the sound drops occur imediatley and just keep happening, go back to dual mode and life is wonderful. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Very interesting discovery. I have never had the audio problems I keep reading about here. I thought maybe for once in my life I was just lucky! But, I always run in dual mode so that might explain it.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd had no audio problems until yesterday. While playing a movie I recorded Saturday (SD from Starz) the audio went dead about every 15 to 20 minutes. Fortunately I've been following the problems on DBSTalk and remember someone saying to hit Skip Back. It restored the audio every time but the problem is extremely annoying.

Combined with my reboot problem, which has gotten worse since L355 update, I guess it's time to talk to E* about a replacement 622.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I'd had no audio problems until yesterday. While playing a movie I recorded Saturday (SD from Starz) the audio went dead about every 15 to 20 minutes. Fortunately I've been following the problems on DBSTalk and remember someone saying to hit Skip Back. It restored the audio every time but the problem is extremely annoying.
> 
> Combined with my reboot problem, which has gotten worse since L355 update, I guess it's time to talk to E* about a replacement 622.


Unless you are having the constant reboot problems I don't think I'd try and get a replacement unit at the moment. This issue appears to be software related. Almost everyone is expierencing the audio issues to some degree and from what I've seen Dish is working on it. Hopefully the next software release will clear things up. If you are seeing this via audio over HDMI, try switching to toslink or RCA and see if that clears things up for you until the next release.

Thanks


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd call 25 reboots in 17 days serious. I called and they are sending a replacement. From the way the call was handled I got the impression they know there is a hardware problem with some of the early units. I've had mine since 2/16. It was installed 2/28. I was away for 11 days. The 25 reboots are the ones I observed while I was home, although the counters indicate only a couple others occurred.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would call 25 in 17 days serious too Bill. Definitely not the norm. Glad to hear you have a replacement on the way.. Let us know if the replacement removes the reboot issue.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I'd call 25 reboots in 17 days serious. I called and they are sending a replacement. From the way the call was handled I got the impression they know there is a hardware problem with some of the early units. I've had mine since 2/16. It was installed 2/28. I was away for 11 days. The 25 reboots are the ones I observed while I was home, although the counters indicate only a couple others occurred.


Sorry in the post I read I didn't see you mention audio dropouts. Now I see it does. If you are having those reboots I'd definetly call in for a replacement.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> For info, 5.1 is strictly digital and comes out either on the HDMI or optical connector. There is no 5.1 on the L/R coax's on either tuner.


I think what he means is when watching an HD channel that normally puts out 5.1 on TV2 , the stereo (or mono?) folddown for the SD TV2 is low in level. I've also noticed that (on a TV2 connected via RF coax).

-Casey


----------

